
Can Slavery Reenactments Set Us Free? - samclemens
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/02/17/can-slavery-reenactments-set-us-free
======
AtlasBarfed
The sensory shock of frigid rivers and (gasp) nature and dirt to teenager or
adult addled and pampered by modern life will impart at least some powerful
impression.

At the least this won't do harm, at best it provides visceral context above
what a boring textbook could provide

